# how do you pick registered names?



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I might not be in the normal range in how I pick registered names so you may not want to listen to me. lol. Anyhow, while entertaining, some of the names I see are so far off from what I consider a name that I think they're too obscure or sometimes contrived sounding. They're often phrases or perhaps related to something that is meaningful to the owner but I have no idea why they're a name. But on the other hand, they can be pretty creative and fun.

Some breeders like you to stick with a theme. For instance, my Doberman's breeder requested that I choose something with a native American theme. That was what that litter was based on. So, I wanted the name, Lyric and I chose Lyrical Rain Dancer for his registered name. 

These Poodles, all he cared about was including his kennel name in front. So, their names are preceded with Valcopy. I just chose names that were a little longer than their call names and that meant a little something to me. Matisse L' Éclair because Éclair is not only the pastry with the filling but it also means a flash of lightening. And that white pup, when he would run reminded me of quick as a flash of lightening. So, hence that silly name. And little, runt, Maurice is so cute and tiny. He was always rather subtle in all he did...so well behaved just naturally. I kept telling him what a good little fella he was. So, hence his registered name, Valcopy Maurice Good Fella. Unsophisticated, short and simple and just what he means to me. I do like to have the names I'm going to call them part of the registered name.

So whatever means something special to you, I think, is the best way to come up with a name. Or something the dog reminds you of.


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

Angela uses song names or parts of song names for her registered names. My three from her are Windswepts' All That Jazz (Jazzy) Windswepts' I'm A Rocket Man (Apollo) and Windswepts' Rise From The Ashes (Phoenix)

My new little one is from another kennel and she only required that I use her Kennel name. Grin Angela was with me and suggested Werewolves of London but sigh Brienwoods Werewolves of London was a letter too long for UKC so we changed it to Brienwoods Werewolf of London, call name Twilight. This works on a lot of levels for us as it includes one of my favorite songs, Werewolves of London, a favorite movie An American Werewolf in London and grin is a nod to my girls grandfather also a well know American show poodle call name London. And her call name Twilight well again the werewolf theme this comes from the book/movies with werewolves in it.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Javelin's breeder wanted the kennel name included, other than that she let me pick. I did run my idea past her before settling on it. She loves his registered name. He is Madela's Black Moon Rising. His mother's call name is Luna so I liked the idea of honoring her in his name. I think of him as a rising star in the performance world (time will tell on that). And of course he is black, hence the variation on the CCR song "Bad Moon Rising."

Lily just has her kennel name as a prefix and my last name after Lily. Peeves is really Quagmire vom Blizen Haus. He was from the "Q" litter of the kennel. This is how German style breeders keep track of their litters. 

The only one of my dogs whose call name and registered name have anything to do with one another is Lily.


----------



## itzmeigh (Apr 28, 2014)

I like being fun with their registered name but you don't have to be. The tilting is that only (like) 25 dogs can have the same name so you want something unlikely to already be picked. Then, if you show you want the name to be a little catchy. 

I've gone 2 different routes. 

With my first poodle back in 1994 I named him "Kennel Name Silver Sliver" and his call name was Tinsel. (Get it? A piece of Tinsel is a sliver or silver.) He was a silver toy poodle. 

With Hazel I went a little different route. My sisters and I were joking around when I trying to pick a name for her and a long time inside joke came back and I decided that would be her registered name. So her registered name is "It's Slavic for Butterfly" and her call name is Hazel. (Her kennel name is not in her registered name. She's limited registration and the breeder said she didn't care.)

The registered name can be whatever you want it to be. That's what's so fun! No rules! (There are rules but they aren't restricting.) It can include his call name or not. It can be long or short. (But short might be too simple and I think you get assigned numbers if there is already others with that name.) for me it is just a time to be silly and creative.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Having show horses for a part of my life, I like to give my dogs names in the same fashion as the horses. Maizie's registered name is "Sail On Silver Girl" (which comes from a line in the Simon & Garfunkel song Bridge Over Troubled Water). Also, our Golden Retriever's registered name has "Golden Girl" in it, so we've kind of got a "girl" theme going.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

You certainly can go different ways. A lot of people go the "got it?" route where there is a clever relationship between the registered name and the call name. Tinsel = Silver Sliver is a very cute example. Some people have no relationship at all between the two. I personally like the easy, straight forward approach of using Kennel Name + Call Name for the registered name. That way if you know the call name of a dog that is being shown, you don't have to be solving a puzzle to pick out the dog from a list of registered names. My boy Sam is simply New Destiny's Sam. Seems easier that way. But there is no right or wrong. I can certainly see the appeal of being more creative. You can do whatever you want.


----------



## kayla_baxter (Jul 17, 2015)

The only requirements I've had from both of my breeders was that the kennel name had to come first. My Dane was Riddle, Divine Acres Riddle Me This, and my lab is Molly, Madabouts Good Golly Miss Molly. I personally like registered names that go with the call name. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coldbrew (Jun 17, 2015)

Thank you for your input everyone; I loved learning all the "fancy" names of your dogs 

I was leaning toward something related to the meaning of Jasper ("treasurer or treasure keeper") and have 99% decided to go with Kennel Name's Keeper of the Treasure. It doesn't quite have his call name in it, but its close enough for me!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I like that name!


----------



## itzmeigh (Apr 28, 2014)

Coldbrew said:


> Thank you for your input everyone; I loved learning all the "fancy" names of your dogs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like it! I say go for it! It fits in my requirement. It's one of those "get it?" Type names and those are really my favorites.

Back when we were hanging around the show circuit there was a poodle named "Whisperwind's on a Carousel" and his call name was Peter. He was so beautiful and I loved that his call name had really nothing to do with his whimsical registered name. I could imagine that he was 2 different dogs. In the ring he was beautiful majestic "Whisperwind's on a Carousel" and at home he was chill cuddle bug "Peter". (Not sure that's true but that's how I always pictured him.) His name helped influence how I wanted to pick names. 

There was also a wire hair fox terrier but now I forget her name. She was VERY popular in our area. That dog everyone knows and whispers about in the wings. Her call name was Lucy or Lacy and her registered name was something completely unrelated. 

Anyway, I love your name choice!


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Ah, yes, Peter Poodle! He won Westminster in 1991. And the Fox Terrier was Ch. Registry's Lonesome Dove. She was very active in our area. 

I always imagined I would choose my dogs' registered names from literature...but so far it hasn't turned out that way very often for various reasons. 

I feel very strongly about my dogs' registered names. I'll work with a breeder's theme or letter choice, but I want the privilege of naming my own dog! I'll be seeing that name on umpteen dozen show entries and title certificates over many years, so I want it to be something I like. I do like for the call name to have some relationship (even if it's a tenuous one) with the registered name. I've had some dogs where the breeder wanted their kennel name with the dog, and others where they didn't care. So, once I'm past that, I just try out all the names I've speculated about in the months (years???!) leading to the dog's arrival, and see which one fits!

As for Sugarfoot...when we were looking at his litter, I gloomily speculated that I'd probably get the pup with the *least* amount of white. I mean, look at that one! It only has white on the feet! To which my husband said, "So we name it Sugarfoot!" Well, sure enough, that was the one we got, so that name had to be in there. The "Someday" is just because I always said I'd have another Standard Poodle "someday." (And also because, just maybe I'll get a MACH "someday"???) So his registered name is the very simple Someday Sugarfoot.

--Q


----------



## itzmeigh (Apr 28, 2014)

I knew you'd remember!! And I didn't realize Sugarfoot's name was so simple! How'd I miss that? I guess I always figure Jones was in there too.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

The informal "Jones" came about later. You see, we were having lunch, and I mentioned Sugarfoot, and one of the coaches exclaimed, "You gave your dog a pimp name?! Sugarfoot Jones!" 

I was never to live that down, nor would it leave my consciousness. If I had thought of it at the time, yes, I would have included "Jones" in his registered name! :lol: Now it's just his instagram hashtag. #sugarfootjones

--Q


----------



## BeBe67 (May 13, 2015)

(my name)'s Brandie I'm a Dandy Brandie is her call name. 

My daughter chose the name for her new poodle "Luna". But her registered name is ( daughters name)'s Princess Bella Luna. She was so proud to get to name her all by herself and thrilled the day the papers came in and showed her as the official owner. Nothing like getting your first poodle 



BeBe


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Pups are usually registered by the breeder in the UK, so the most you get to choose is one of the remaining pre-registered names. That explains why Sophy's kennel name - Papshund Mirrabelle - is misspelt, and Poppy is Seabrook Crystal Gold - pretty, but not really her! If I were a breeder I could add my own kennel name as a prefix or suffix, but that is about it.


----------



## BrooklynBonnie (Jan 16, 2015)

I just thought I'd add in how I picked a name, since I just completed her registration today!

When I got Mochi, I thought automatically that we'd use the kennel name in her registered name, but when I got the papers from the breeder, she had not given permission to use the kennel name. Oh well. The breeder emphasized many times that I should choose a "unique" name. She even underlined the word "unique" on the registration paper instructions.

Anyway, I decided to use my nickname since childhood, BonBon, together with the name the breeder had given Mochi, Tough Cookie. She called her this because despite being so much smaller than the other puppies, she was as lively as the rest and never needed supplemental feedings like most tiny runts. Then I just added Mochi on the end, so I hereby introduce

BonBon's Tough Cookie Mochi

I also liked that bon bons are sweet deserts, as are cookies, as is mochi. And I have one hell of a sweet tooth, LOL!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Puppies must be registered by the breeder in Canada. Our litters all have themes and are usually song related. We have had a Beatles litter- Arreau's Sargeant Pepper, Arreau's Paperback Writer, etc., a Frank Sinatra litter- Arreau's I Did It My Way, Arreau's All the Way. We had one litter born during a horrendous storm and blackout and born by candlelight so they were all that theme- Arreau's Candle in The Wind, Arreau's Lightening Strikes. Another litter my co-owner was in the throes of moving right when the pups were due- Arreau's Movin' On Up, Arreau's I've Been Everywhere. Our second last litter the final pup was born eight full hours after the pup before it, so we went with a time theme...Arreau's Better Late Than Never, Arreau's Time of My Life. And Journey's litter was named in honour of my favourite female singer-Celine Dion- Arreau's The Colour of My Love, Arreau's The Power of The Dream, Arreau's The Prayer. I would love to name a Journey litter after the band Journey songs, but they did not have a ton of recognizable hits so not sure that is going to work. I love the name you've chosen!


----------



## pollar34 (Dec 15, 2014)

My breeders said I could choose any name whatsoever. My first spoo's name is named Cooper, so he is: "(My last name)'s Super Duper Cooper." My 2nd one is Brinkley named after the dog in You've Got Mail as that is my favorite movie so his full name is "(My last name)'s You've Got Mail Brinkley;" - his wasn't as catchy or easy to word but I wanted to include where he got his name from too...


----------

